# White discharge after bred



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

A few weeks after being bred I found a puddle of white stuff on the ground, looked like milk of magnesia. Now, half way through I see white stuff on her vulva. What does this mean?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Dorit, I have a doe that was doing the same thing,, my first thought one day was, wow that is alot of mucus thinking she was in heat again (she had been bred about three wks prior) So I thought she did not take and was in heat again.. And she let the buck breed her while leaking all this mucus (white stuff) I mean she stood for him.. Now at this time, I have bred her five times this year and getting frustrated... So checking her record.. (she did not kid last year) but tested postive for pg with bio-tracking..The year before she had a difficult kidding with trips tangled.. With all that being said.. this last breeding I treated her with cystorlin and so far no more heats or lots of white stuff.. Hoping that she is finally pg.. Oh she was also given a round of antibiotics before the last breeding..But the white stuff had no bad odor to it.. I am hoping that her ovaries were cystic and that the cystorelin took care of that.. We will see..I plan on drawing her blood in about another three weeks to send in for pg test.. If she is not pg this time, she will go in the freezer or as a companion goat to someone who wants one.. 
Barb


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I think you see this as the doe builds her cervical plug as the kids are implanted. It's pretty normal around here. Vicki


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Vicki, this is the first doe that birthed here, the one I fussed over last year, and held you on the phone for how long??? I hope you are right. The baby also has a little white powdery stuff on her vulva. I guess we shall see.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Dorit something that may help Don't micromanage your herd  Think of it this way, in a large herd, would this little bit of discharge even be noticed? That may help you relax a little. Or do you have the money to take the doe in, have the vet take a swab of the discharge, put it under the microscope and guess, or for more money have the swab sent to the state lab? Money thrown at it is always an option for some :rofl :rofl


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Me micro manage????


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes, :rofl micro manage :tearhair I was thinking the exact same thing Vicki said.....Calm down :crazy....it will be alright. Just having fun with you Dorit :derr You'll do great once again!


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I sure hope so, Im just a nervous Nellie. Thanks all.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Dorit said:


> I sure hope so, Im just a nervous Nellie. Thanks all.


Dorit, we must be sisters! :biggrin


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey Cindy, that's nice to hear.  I was so hoping for a cold night so we can light the fire and veg out tonight, but its too hot, boo hoo.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Nobody was as bad as Ashley, and now look at her!!!


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I was soooo bad when I first started waaaayyyyyy back when. Well before computers were anything more than those stupid things big companies used that always malfunctioned. DGI wasn't even thought of yet, not were personal computers or the internet!

That was a good thing too, or I would have driven everyone crazy!


----------

